# Rude callers on Labor Day.



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

A previous customer just called and acted like it was a normal Monday morning. He was all bubbly and friendly, and wanted to know if I could change out his dishwasher and how much it might cost and when I could do it. It was very clear by the tone of his voice, that this was not an emergency. :huh: I seriously think he forgot it was a national holiday.
I just told him that it would probably cost around $200 or so and I could do it Wednesday. Then he said, "ok, well I'll call you back, I have another guy I am waiting to call me back.":blink:* WTF is wrong with people? He is price-shopping plumbers on LABOR DAY to change out his damn dishwasher of all things!!!*

That is the second non-emergency call I received this morning. The first was more legitimate and it was scheduled for tomorrow. Anyway, right now I hate people and I am just venting here.:furious:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Carl, four calls this weekend so far.*

*Two previous estimates called to schedule, one existing customer also wanting me to schedule.*
*The fourth was yesterday afternoon, guy says he can't get a plumber out to do a water heater this weekend before he goes away on vaca, I gave him the weekend rate and scored a simple swap out that took me an hour and a half.*

*I NEVER go four for four...I'm just waiting for the call from someone to ask me for an estimate on their toilet flapper so they can compare me to the other 10 they already have....*


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

We've had four calls too!

Saturday - Guy calls about leak in ceiling from condo above. This was already fixed two weeks ago (backed up condensate line) and he said his tenant says it's leaking again (he's whining now for 15 minutes!!! - did we fix it right, can he have his friends take pictures etc). After we dispatch plumber, calls back 30 minutes later. Tenant says it's not really leaking now. Told him plumber would be at his renters door any minute and that the charge has already been incurred. Ceiling is bone dry. 

2nd call - busted polybute water line. Quick fix and estimate for repipe! This is her third repair in a years time.

3rd call - another condo complex - backed up condensate line. They are buried below grade directly in the dirt. Fifth one in the last 45 days. The board finally authorized us to dig up all the lines and provide proper drainage.

4th call - Someone looking to schedule for tomorrow - drip at expansion tank.

JUSTICE - We just completed a repipe Thursday for a royal PITA! I had to pull the plumbers off his job Weds. at 3:00 p.m. to take care of an emergency and he read me the riot act along with the plumbers on site. "Oh, my jobs not important, Oh, I see how you do business etc." Downright RUDE! Well, this a.m. we got a call from the drywall man we recommended to him. Apparently he left his sink running with the stopper in it and flooded his own home. Now he has the water restoration people there drying things out. I feel bad for the guy, but it couldn't have happened to a 'nicer' guy.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Karma! I am a big believer in it.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

1 call a few minutes ago from a client (very nice lady) who says she has about 2' - 3' of raw sewage in her basement ! It's 4:40 pm here and if she has that much sewage in her basement a few more gallons are not going to make one bit of difference. Told her I would clear my schedule for in the morning and be onsite by 8:30 am. She was great with that.

Now for the hard part. If what she says is true, it will obviously have to be pumped out before I can do anything. I've never really had this situation before and my first thought is to go rent a big pump and enough 2" hose to reach the nearest sanitary sewer manhole. Not really sure how the city will feel about that. My 2nd thought is to call a septic pumper and let them do it but I don't know how much hose is involved until I see it or if this is something they will typically do.

Any ideas?

Once it's pumped there will still be residue on every surface. I've heard of people using lye to neutralize odor but will it disinfect as well. Or do I just wrap up in a scary suit and mask and charge X5?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, something else she mentioned that disturbs me is that the reason she discovered it was that her A/C quit working and someone told her that it "might just be a fuse" when she opened the door to the basement (I think this may be more like a dug out crawl space but I'm not sure) that's when she found it. 

So my concern is that the level of sewage has reached some part of the electrical system so that this sewage may be "hot". What is the easiest way for me to check for this so that I don't get zapped?


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I had no work last monday or tuesday but the rest of the week was busy. I recieved four calls on saterday but I was in Dallas all weekend at my sisters, no call today though.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Smells, the easiest way is to send down the apprentice:whistling2:.

First I would check to see where her breaker panel is. If it's just a dirt basement it may be on the main floor. Kill the power then send down the suck truck guy. The best would be an exterior clean-out. Good luck


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's necessarily rude. Most places I know of have a machine pick up after hours, weekends, and holidays. Their is another number in the message you can call, or press a button for emergency service which will transfer you to someone house/cell. This guy was probably expecting to get an answering machine and leave a message or just check if you were open. Heck, I called the boot store this morning to see if they were open. If you use your cell phone/personal phone as a buisness phone and don't have any sort of screener for emergency calls then these kinds of calls are to be expected.


----------



## plumber Deuce (Aug 27, 2008)

Only got one call over the weekend, lady we did a remodel for eight months ago. She said one shower head ( in a shower that has three) is not working, BIG emergency. She wont be home for two weeks but has a dog sitter staying there. To me this does not constitute an emergency. The shower she is talking about is her master, and she has three guset baths. One dog sitter probably can make due till tuesday. I will call her back then.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> So my concern is that the level of sewage has reached some part of the electrical system so that this sewage may be "hot". What is the easiest way for me to check for this so that I don't get zapped?


Take a volt-meter and stick the red lead in a turd, then stick the ground lead in the soil. . . if she reads, then beware, haha. . 

seriously one lead in the sewage and one in the ground. . it will read if there's any power on it because the house should be grounded with 2 ground rods outside the house in case of a lightning strike


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

For those of you that wish to have normal lives on the off days and after hours, have you considered an answering service? We used to use on and loved them. We foward the phones to them, call and see who the lead operator was, tell her the name and phone number of the plumber on duty that day/night and fagehtaboutit!

They worked off a script and our clients thought they were our night operator. None that we were aware of ever caught on they were a service. Not all are that good, but these folks were. We paid about 70 bucks a month. Great deal at twice the price.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Double-A said:


> For those of you that wish to have normal lives on the off days and after hours, have you considered an answering service? We used to use on and loved them. We foward the phones to them, call and see who the lead operator was, tell her the name and phone number of the plumber on duty that day/night and fagehtaboutit!
> 
> They worked off a script and our clients thought they were our night operator. None that we were aware of ever caught on they were a service. Not all are that good, but these folks were. We paid about 70 bucks a month. Great deal at twice the price.


*In emergency service, thats not a real option...not when first come first served means getting weekend rates.*

*Also, in lieu of all the gloom and doom talk of a failing economy, I grab all I can, until I'm rich and retired.*

*Though I have to say..I don't seem to be any slower than I was this time last year.*


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *In emergency service, thats not a real option...not when first come first served means getting weekend rates.*
> 
> *Also, in lieu of all the gloom and doom talk of a failing economy, I grab all I can, until I'm rich and retired.*
> 
> *Though I have to say..I don't seem to be any slower than I was this time last year.*


We offered 24/7/365 emergency service Grumpy.


----------



## jjackson371 (Sep 2, 2008)

emergency service in nj means a clogged toilet in a house with four toilets.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

jjackson371 said:


> emergency service in nj means a clogged toilet in a house with four toilets.


*Good one.*

*Welcome to the forum, might as well open a thread in the introductions section and tell us 'bout yourself.*


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Double-A said:


> For those of you that wish to have normal lives on the off days and after hours, have you considered an answering service? We used to use on and loved them. We foward the phones to them, call and see who the lead operator was, tell her the name and phone number of the plumber on duty that day/night and fagehtaboutit!
> 
> They worked off a script and our clients thought they were our night operator. None that we were aware of ever caught on they were a service. Not all are that good, but these folks were. We paid about 70 bucks a month. Great deal at twice the price.


Yup, that's what we have. I'm not sure if you dial an extension or another number when you get the machine but an answering service picks up if you press the magic emergency numbers. They will then call whoever it is taking the emergency calls that week. If they can't get through they call the owner, can't get through to him, they call someone else and work down the list.
The service doesn't screen so yes people can still call you on Christmas because their bathroom sink is draining slowly. It gets the idea through to most people that you're closed though.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's what happened. I had a cancellation today and called the dishwasher guy back to see if he still wanted service. It turns out he bought the dishwasher from BestBuy and paid them to have it installed, but they can't get to it until friday, so they said they will give him the money back if he gets someone else to do it sooner. Anyway, I am headed out there now to install it. I still wish he hadn't called me on Labor day just because he couldn't get fast service from Bestbuy (surprise, surprise:laughing, but it all worked out in the end. I may look into an answering service, thanks for the tip Double-A.

BTW, anyone from Bestbuy's installation services reading this....you suck.:boxing:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Double-A said:


> We offered 24/7/365 emergency service Grumpy.


*Ever get a message for a water heater replacement, call it back a few hours later and hear them say the other plumber is already there?*


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Flooded basements are fun. If it's just water I can rent a pretty good pump with the fire department kind of hose on it - latches and rings and all that.

But for a sewage problem, I'd think a septic tank truck would be good, or at least a mud pump for the solids. If you were to put it into a sewer manhole, you'd want to make sure the main wasn't plugged, too. :laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Rude Callers On Labor Day*

*HOW ABOUT IN THE DAYS BEFORE CELL PHONES BECAME COMMON YOUR ON THE FREEWAY IN THE RAIN AND GET PAGED ON YOUR BEEPER, YOU GET OFF AT THE NEXT EXIT*
*STAND IN THE RAIN TO RETURN PHONE CALL*
*GETTING BUSY SIGNAL FOR 10 MIN'S.THEN WHEN YOU DO GET THOUGH FIND THEY KEPT CALLING PLUMBERS TILL THEY GOT SOMEONE *
*TO COME AT RIGHT THEN, :thumbup:*


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Luckily, I never used a beeper.

I did have a truck phone a number of years ago. In fact, it's still in the drawer here for some reason. Had twice the range of a regular cellphone and a lead/acid battery. Full-sized handset. Back then, I think they were charging me thirty cents a minute and no base fee. Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

If you want emergency work, you better answer your phone! Our calls are forwarded to my cell, if I happen to miss a call (rarely) - 9/10 times when I call back (literally minutes) the phone is busy because they are looking for a plumber to schedule right away.

Double A - you were lucky with a good answering service. Where we live, I wouldn't trust my business to them. So I will whine & fuss when bothered - but our customers love us.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> *If you want emergency work, you better answer your phone! Our calls are forwarded to my cell, if I happen to miss a call (rarely) - 9/10 times when I call back (literally minutes) the phone is busy because they are looking for a plumber to schedule right away.*
> 
> Double A - you were lucky with a good answering service. Where we live, I wouldn't trust my business to them. So I will whine & fuss when bothered - but our customers love us.


*Exactly.*
*I absolutely HATE the sound of a busy tone when you ran for the phone and didn't get to it in time.*


----------



## jeffc (Jul 8, 2008)

We're still growing out here so my phone dosn't leave my side and i answear every call


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

*Perfect DIY attitude*

Customer calls two weeks ago - broken water line. He tried to fix it himself but couldn't because he needed the fitting that goes inside the pipe w/barbs on it. We fixed his line and suggested he replace the water service.

Went out last week (for FREE) to give him a quote. He wasn't there, so we left a detailed message on his answering machine.

Today at 3:40 p.m. - this guy calls me and asks how much we charge for a service call?

Me - what do you need to have done?

Him - plumbing - uuuhhh - a water service connected at meter & home

Me - we cannot quote that over the phone. We can give you a price

Him - uuuhhh - your company gave me a price last week.

Me - so why do you need a service call?

Him - uuuhhh, I dug the ditch, ran the line, and I need you to come NOW to connect it for me! WTF. 

Me - Sir, we are booked.

Him - You told me to dig the ditch, run the line and that you would hook it up. (Remember, we never talked to him, just left a price on the answering machine). 

Me - No sir, we never talked to you because you never called back.

Him - Well can you help me out? I just need you to connect two fittings.

YEAH, that will happen! At 3:40 p.m. - This guy only called us because he is in over his head. He goes in the computer with a note to his name "DO NOT SERVICE IN THE FUTURE"

HO is concerned because he has no water, dug a trench and we are expecting 3-6" of rain.

LMAO


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I had one like that about a month ago, plumbcrazy. The guy wanted a free estimate on his water service. I told him we don't do free estimates, there is a $50 service charge to come out to his house. He told me, "_I will dig the trench myself to save money, its 50 feet long, can you just give me a ballpark?"_ 
hmmm:"$800." I just threw a number out there for fun:jester:...he never called back. _Its obvious to me the guy already got a price from another plumber and is now calling every single plumber in the phonebook to get the cheapest price in town....AND offering to dig his own trench to get the bids as low as possible._ Sorry, I'm busy working for people who are willing to pay my prices, I am not interested in doing a free estimate (along with 20 other plumbers) on a water service for a cheapskate.:no:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Similar call a few months ago from an engineer (score one against him).*

*Says "I figure now where it's slow, you might give me a reasonable price to replace my main to the street.*

*I give him a price along with excavation, he says he'll excavate with a 900 lb rented Ditch witch and asks how much then.*

*I gave him the same price.*

*He asked why, I told him for the extra headache of having to work WITH him.*


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Got one. I hooked up a Mobile Home for a guy 3 weeks ago. Total bill for him was very reasonable considering he could not find anyone else to do it for him at the last minute. I crammed him into the schedule and we completed the job the right way. (had his own permits) He had wanted to use his old DWV piping under the trailer. This trailer had been moved numerous times and the entire piping was full of couplings. Convinced him otherwise and ran all new. We left the gas line under test with the understanding that he was calling for a meter that day. He sqauwked about the bill but paid it and we left. Fast forward 3 weeks. HO calls me today to tell me the gas company just hung his eter but would not connect his furnace ( getting cold here ).
So he asks me how much to hook up the furnace. I tell him 2 hours at my rate. It's 20 mins each way and then I need to connect the furnace and give it a quick once over. You'd think I asked for his car in trade! "Why would you charge me for that. It'll just take a minute!" He decided to discuss it with his wife first.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Customer calls two weeks ago - broken water line. He tried to fix it himself but couldn't because he needed the fitting that goes inside the pipe w/barbs on it. We fixed his line and suggested he replace the water service.
> 
> Went out last week (for FREE) to give him a quote. He wasn't there, so we left a detailed message on his answering machine.
> 
> ...


"yes sir we will send some one right out to offer another quote based on the work that remains to be done. After hours service call will apply (in my case this would be $118.00)." 

I would instruct the tech that when he got there he would inform Mr. DIY (after in this case, collecting the service call charge) that the cost would be $300.00 for the permit and $300.00 for each connection (providing everything was exposed and accessible)."

If the tech got there and discovered that the ditch had already been backfilled, except for the two ends, he would have instructions to quote Mr. DIY the original price quoted to install the water service since there would be no way for you to determine whether the service had been buried at a sufficient depth and since the company would be responsible to the inspection department for the proper installation you really would have no choice but to re-run the service.


----------

